# mise a jour du firmware



## stk (8 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour....

 Sur l'imac (rouge) d'une amie, j'avais un probléme avec macos 9. Au demarrage sur le CD d'install, l'ecran restait gris. Je lui ai donc installé une debian sarge. Aujourd'hui MACOS X est sorti et elle aimerait bien l'utiliser en parallele. Le pb c'est qu'il faut mettre a jour le firmware (le prog d'install ne plante pas ce coup ci mais m'informe qu'il faut mettre a jour le firmware...) je l'ai donc telechargé (impossible de le trouver sur le CD1 dans le path indiqué par apple !). Bon ma question est donc la suivante : existe il un utilitaire sous linux pour mettre a jour le firmware ???

 Sinon j'ai reussi à emuler macos 9 (et X aussi pour tester) avec mac on linux. Par contre je ne trouve pas, dans mac os 9, l'icone "mettre a jour le firmware" comme indiqué dans la doc ! Peut être que je n'ai pas la bonne version (mac os FUI-9.0). Faut-il obligatoirement la 9.1 ou 9.2
 Mais bon, je sais pas si l'emulateur mac va me permettre d'acceder à cette zone basse de la memoire... C'est un peut accrobatique je sais, mais je n'ai pas vraiment le choix....

 Ci quelqu'un a la reponce a une de ces 2 question, ou une autre idée (creer un cd bootable par exemple) ce serait vraiment sympa 

A+​


----------



## jhk (8 Janvier 2005)

Je n'ai pas utilisé OS9 depuis longtemps, mais il me semble qu'avant d'installer OS9, une mise-à-jour firmware était obligatoire sur les premiers modèles d'iMac. Ca pourrait en partie expliquer l'écran gris lors de ton install d'OS9. Pour la liste de ces firmwares Updates en fonction des modèles d'iMac, c'est ici. Tu devrais ensuite pouvoir l'installer sans problème. En ce qui concerne OSX, il faut au minimum, un G3 500 MHz et 256 voire 512 Mo de RAM pour travailler correctement. Passées ces limitations, l'install et l'utilisation d'OSX sur un iMac sont envisageables.


----------



## stk (8 Janvier 2005)

Ok merci beaucoup de ta reponse 

 Il faudrait donc que je récupere la version de macos originale. Je devrais ensuite pouvoir mettre à jour le firmware (directement pour OSX je pense soit FU-iMac_FWUpdate_4.1.9.smi.bin). Je rajouterais un peut de mémoire aussi, merci du conseil... 
 Juste une petite chose : c'est peut être un peut bête, mais lorsque j'ai installé OS9 sous mac on linux, je n'ai pas reussi à trouver le "l'icone mise à jour du programme interne" auquel la doc apple fait réference... (j'ai pourtant cherché un bon moment mais bon je connais que trés peut macos !)
    Sait-tu ou il se trouve ???

    Merci encore de ta réponse....


----------



## jhk (8 Janvier 2005)

Le Firmware Update n'est pas installé par défaut par OS9 : il dépend des modèles d'iMac. 
C'est pour cette raison qu'il faut le télécharger en fonction de tes propres besoins.


----------



## stk (8 Janvier 2005)

J'ai en fait déjà téléchargé FU-iMac_FWUpdate_4.1.9.smi.bin depuis cette page : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=75130. 
   (cf http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=63715)
   Ce firmware est necessaire pour passer à osx (et compatible avec tout les imac mangeurs de CD). 
   j'ai donc un fichier .smi.bin mais je ne sais pas avec quelle application il faut l'ouvrir. ça semble evident pour apple : 
   "1. Double-cliquez sur l'icône MÀJ programme interne iMac."
   Mais je ne trouve pas l'icone 

  faut il aussi telecharger l'executable pour mettre a jour le firmware ???


----------



## jhk (8 Janvier 2005)

Pour ouvrir les .bin, il me semble que StuffIt sait le faire, sinon, il faut que tu trouves un vieux logiciel qui s'appelle BinHex, je crois. 
Les .smi sont des images disque sous OS9.


----------



## stk (8 Janvier 2005)

Ok Merci pour ta reponse. J'ai pu extraire le fichier monter l'image sur le bureau....
  Cette derniere contient bien un fichier nommé mise à jour du programme interne...
 Malheureusement, mais il falait s'y attendre, c'est impossible de faire la mise à jour depuis os9 dans un mac on linux. J'obtient un message d'erreur comme quoi la mise a jour ne marche que sur imac....
  Impossible de booter sur les cd d'os9, os8 et meme Norton utilitie -> ca plante ! Il doit y avoir un problème plus serieux
  Je sais vraiment pas comment je vais faire pour installer osx, je ne voit vraiment pas d'autre solution
 Enfin, il marche sous MOL, c'est deja pas mal, (mis a part que le reseaux et le son ne marche pas (encore) et que les performances graphiques laissent vraiment à desirer !)

  sinon je te remercie vraiment de ton aide !

  Bonne soirée....


----------



## jhk (9 Janvier 2005)

Je suis surpris que tu n'arrives pas à démarrer sur le CD d'OS8. Il doit y avoir un Dossier Système. As-tu essayé d'insérer le CD et de redémarrer en maintenant la touche "C" enfoncée, pour forcer le démarrage sur le CD ?


----------



## stk (11 Janvier 2005)

J'ai essayé mais ça ne marche pas...
  On dirait que le mac "regarde" le CD et part directement sur le disque dur....
  D'ailleur, ça ne marche pas non plus en maintenant la touche ALT appuyé, 
  Le CD ne s'affiche pas dans la liste 

  Ce qui est bizard, c'est que j'ai testé ce CD sur un autre mac et que ça marche.....


----------



## jhk (12 Janvier 2005)

stk a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé mais ça ne marche pas... On dirait que le mac "regarde" le CD et part directement sur le disque dur.... D'ailleur, ça ne marche pas non plus en maintenant la touche ALT appuyé, le CD ne s'affiche pas dans la liste


 Si ton Mac réagit comme ça, c'est qu'il ne trouve pas le Dossier Système sur le CD. J'avais MacOS8 sur mon premier iMac, et je ne me rappelle plus s'il y avait plusieurs CD d'installation ... Mais je suis sûr à 99% que le CD d'installation OS8 n°1 est bootable ,et qu'il contient un Dossier Système qui te permettrait ensuite de faire ta MàJ Firmware, ainsi que l'install d'OSX. Si tu peux vérifier ça ...


----------



## stk (15 Janvier 2005)

Les CD doivent contenir un dossier systeme puisqu'il fonctionnent sur un autre MAC. 
 Cet autre MAC est d'ailleur un powerpc Macintosh Perfoma 6400/180 (c'est un peut vieux je sais). 
 J'ai installé OS8 depuis ce MAC sur un petit disque dur. Je l'ai ensuite mis dans l'imac mais ce dernier ne veux pas booter dessus (logo sourire et ? clignote sans jamais rien trouver, disque non visible avec la le menu "ALT"). J'ai fait la même manip avec OS9 et j'ai le même problème....
 Peut être que ces 2 modéles ne sont pas compatibles (c'est pourtant une archi PowerPC...)
 J'en arrive à me demander s'il existe un CD de MACOS different pour chaques génération de MAC (?)
 Pense-tu qu'installer OS9 depuis un autre imac sur un disque dur, puis de mettre ce disque dans mon imac peut me sauver ?? (je sais pas si ce genre de manip fonctionne sur MAC)

 Sinon voit tu une autre solution miracle à laquelle je n'aurais pas pensé ?

 Merci par avance


----------



## jhk (15 Janvier 2005)

On avance petit à petit ...
A ma connaissance, il n'y a pas de versions spécifiques des systèmes en fonction des machines. Seules les sérigraphies et le CD Hardware Test sont spécifiques. D'ailleurs, as-tu essayé de l'utiliser pour identifier un problème ? Visiblement, l'install du système fonctionne. Et ce disque dur est bootable. Je ne vois plus qu'un problème de communication entre le disque dur et le reste du iMac ...  A tout hasard, au cours de ton transfert de disque dur, as-tu bien réglé les cavaliers en postion Master lors de l'insertion dans le iMac ? 
Ce iMac est-il équipé d'un port FireWire ? Le disque dur d'origine (avec MacOnLinux) est-il partitionné ?

[edit] Il n'est pas normal que ton iMac ne démarre pas avec les CD d'installation OS8. La source du problème doit être la même. Le Firmware Update doit être là-dessous. J'y réfléchis ...


----------



## stk (16 Janvier 2005)

Le petit disque est bien reconnu par le mac. Un dmesg | grep hd sous linux (sur le cd netinstall de debian sarge) m'informe que le disque est reconnu en tant que hda. D'ailleur, si je lance mac-fdisk sur ce device, la table de partition correspond bien à l'install de MACOS8/9.

   Oui l'imac est equipé de ports FireWire, 2 connecteurs 1394a-1995 pour être précis (http://www.commentcamarche.net/pc/firewire.php3)

   Le disque dur d'origine est partitionné de la façon suivante :
   #mac-fdisk /dev/hda
   /dev/hda
   Command (? for help): p
   /dev/hda
                    #                               type name                 length   base             ( size )     system
       /dev/hda1     Apple_partition_map Apple                       63 @ 1                ( 31.5k)    Partition map
       /dev/hda2           Apple_Bootstrap boot                     4101 @ 64              (  2.0M)    NewWorld bootblock
       /dev/hda3        Apple_UNIX_SVR2 racine             8007813 @ 4165          (  3.8G)    Linux native
       /dev/hda4        Apple_UNIX_SVR2 swap               1000001 @ 8011978   (488.3M)  Linux swap
       /dev/hda5        Apple_UNIX_SVR2 MACOS        1 3322240 @ 9011979   (  6.4G)    Linux native
       /dev/hda6                    Apple_Free Extra             16768117 @ 22334219 (  8.0G)    Free space

       Block size=512, Number of Blocks=39102336
       DeviceType=0x0, DeviceId=0x0

   La partition de 6.4GB nomée MACOS est la partition qu'utilise MOL....

 Sinon, je ne dispose malheureusement pas du CD Hardware Test mais vais essayer de me procurer un CD de TechTool Pro qui permet apparement de faire des diagnostiques.....


----------



## jhk (19 Janvier 2005)

Je ne sais pas si ce type de partionnement sera reconnu par les CD d'install OS8 ou OS9.
Je suppose que tu veux installer ton système sur la partition de 8Go.
Quel est le format appliqué à cette partition ? Si ce n'est pas du HFS, c'est perdu pour l'install.
Sinon, tu peux aussi essayer de démarrer sur un disque dur externe firewire, formaté en HFS (avec Outil Disque Dur) et avec un système installé dessus.
As-tu testé le Hardware (au cas où) ?


----------



## Mille Sabords (19 Janvier 2005)

Salut,
je vais peut être dire une connerie mais il me semble que la mise à jour du firmware requiert OS 9.1 au minimum.
Non ?


----------



## jhk (19 Janvier 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> je vais peut être dire une connerie mais il me semble que la mise à jour du firmware requiert OS 9.1 au minimum. Non ?


 Effectivement, c'est pas une connerie, je viens de le vérifier. Par contre, avant ça, c'est la galère pour installer un système.


----------

